# Found a ferret



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Entire male, Bradley, Huddersfield

Willing to keep for a few days in case owners turn up but what could I keep him in? I don't have anything bigger than a large cat carrier.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Could someone tell me what colour he is please?









Liz


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

lizward said:


> Could someone tell me what colour he is please?
> 
> View attachment 71810
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, (from the pic) I'd say he's sable. A large cat carrier should be ok for temp sleeping arrangements, just give him a little time out to run around if you can. I'd put up posters, I'm pretty sure someone must be looking for this little guy.
Any idea what plans are if the owner doesn't turn up? I'm not sure about ferret rescues in Huddersfield, but if you can't keep him you should try to find someone who will take him in.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, on further reflection she (yes I got the gender wrong, it's a girl and she's in season) seems to be polecat coloured, apart from her face. We have advertised her in the lost and found section of the local paper and in the local post office. I suspect my husband is going to want to keep her if the owners don't turn up.

Liz


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Ferrethelp may be good people to contact.
Ferret Help
Just a general pointer. It may be a good idea to not put a picture up. Then if someone gets in touch with you and can describe the ferret or it's markings without having seen the pic then you know it's likely to be theirs, not just a chancer.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

she appears to be a polecat mitt. You may been to get her jill jabbed to bring her out of season, it can be dangerous for them.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have contacted ferret help, thanks. I read about the thing with their seasons, astonishing!

Liz


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

id class her as a coloured ferret but most people will say Polecat. Like others have said a cat box will be fine, just let her run about once twice a day to stretch her legs


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She has gone home now to the houseboat where she lives 

Liz


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Glad she has found her way home again 
Did you enjoy your ferret experience?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes I did, but I won't be tempted 

Liz


----------

